# Digitrax UT4 Utility Throttle ?



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have the Digitrax Empire Builder DCC system for my HO layout. It is great for running 3 or 4 trains at once, but I need to have another throttle for the grandkids to "play" with.

I am looking at the UT4, but haven't actually figured out exactly what commands and functions it will perform.

Anybody have a great review on the UT4 that they can point me to so I can make a decision if this will work for the grandkids? I know they will want to ring the bells and blow the airhorn on the deisels like the the DT402 does.

So, specifically I want to know those functions, but also can it control more than 1 train at a time (which is not a necessity for the like tikes).

Thanks for any info you can shed on the UT4.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I do not own, but have used a few times.

There is this quick review:

http://www.tonystrains.com/download/ut4-review.pdf

And manual:
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/throttles/ut4/documents/UT4andUT4R.pdf

The UT4's seem to be a popular choice for those with Digitrax that want a simple throttle for kids.

You can operate Functions 0 thru 12, there is a shift key for F7-12. This covers most of the basics; lights, bell, horn, etc.

You can run consists.

You can NOT Operate turnouts.

You can NOT select addresses 0000-0127.

Not much to it, just a good basic throttle.


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks. I did a search here and couldn't find that review. That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have one but it has not been out of the box. Bought it for the wife but she passed away
last summer before I got layout going. (still haven't got it going). I have heard you can
not program with it, But I don't think that is a biggie. Chances are whoever uses mine, I do not want them programming. I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I had one that I bought from Springfield. Good people.

I highly recommend the cordless model.

Springfield took it back, no questions asked, and gave me the cordless. It runs on 9V, and I picked up a couple of rechargeable that I trade off.

My 3 year oid granddaughter figured it out in about 2 seconds.


Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You can't set up MUs with it.
You can select your locos and dispatch them. 
You can steal a loco with it.


----------

